# Auto transmission Downshift Question



## rxdoc (Dec 18, 2004)

Just purchased a new '04 GTO with the auto tranny. For some reason this transmission seems to shift much less "agressively" than the automatic in my stock 2000 Trans Am. If I floor the accelerator in the GTO from a rolling start at about 35-40 mph (with the traction control disengaged), the downshift seems to be only from 4th gear to 3rd gear. It does not throw you back in the seat and seems to accelerate only at a moderate rate until the RPMs get back up. My Trans Am will downshift to 2nd gear, chirp the tires, and take off like a scalded dog from that speed. Has anyone else experienced this with the auto transmission, or is this just the way it is? I've only got about 400 miles on the car so far and find this to be pretty disappointing.


----------



## rxdoc (Dec 18, 2004)

*Please Disregard My Previous Post*

Just got back from a drive in the new GTO. I still only have about 500 miles on and have been kinda cautious about really nailing it. I tried pretty much the same manuver as I described in my original post, but this time (for whatever reason), the auto tranny downshifted crisply at about 40 mph and the car took off like the perverbial scalded dog...very similiar to and probably stronger than the old TA, but with much greater comfort and much better handling. Gotta love it!!


----------



## LS ONE (Dec 26, 2004)

Mine wouldn't downshift below 3rd untill it had about 1000miles on it. Now you floor it and it goes.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, so now GM makes sure you break them in correctly. That could be a good thing, I guess.


----------



## rxdoc (Dec 18, 2004)

*Still Not Sure about this A4 Downshift Thing*

Well, it would be nice to believe that GM programmed in a command to not allow the car to downshift below 3rd until after a certain number of miles as a "breakin failsafe" protection thing. At the risk of sounding cynical, somehow I kinda doubt that's the case (...it seems very un-GM'ish"). I would certainly be curious to hear if other A4 owners have experienced this.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

That's why you get an M6


----------



## LS ONE (Dec 26, 2004)

BigJim said:


> That's why you get an M6


I agree that's why my Z28 is a M6. The only reason the Goat got the A4 is so my girlfriend doesn't have to think to drive


----------

